# Sinn lume shots



## The_Judge

I like to watch lume shots. I did not find a special thread, so here we go:

*Sinn EZM 3*


----------



## mt_hangglider

Just got my EZM 3 the other day and really like the lume!


----------



## iim7v7im7

I am glad to hear that their are Sinn watches with decent lume. My 756 Diapal and U1T had poor lume. I hope that the EZM 10 TESTAF that I ordered has better lume.


----------



## The_Judge

iim7v7im7 said:


> I am glad to hear that their are Sinn watches with decent lume. My 756 Diapal and U1T had poor lume. I hope that the EZM 10 TESTAF that I ordered has better lume.


I only had the EZM 3, the lume on that one was very good.


----------



## mt_hangglider

Just something to share re: the EZM3's lume - I went to bed around 10 last night and hit my EZM3 with a few bursts of 500+ lumens from a flashlight. I woke up around 6 this morning and the time was still very readable. Good enough for me!


----------



## Kisara




----------



## gaopa

Nice lume shots, gentlemen! Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ten13th

303, EZM3, 856UTC


----------



## blowfish89

Excellent lume. I want to do a distorted lume shot (acrylic) but its harder.


----------



## ck1109

T2


----------



## gaopa

Here is a group of 6 Sinn watches. Sorry, but I can't now remember which ones are which. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## David Woo

gaopa said:


> Here is a group of 6 Sinn watches. Sorry, but I can't now remember which ones are which.


I'm guessing a couple are U1's?


----------



## gaopa

David Woo said:


> I'm guessing a couple are U1's?


Right you are, David!  Two are U1s and the others are a UX, EZM3, U2, 857 UTC. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Will3020

mt_hangglider said:


> Just got my EZM 3 the other day and really like the lume!


This by far is an incredible lume photo.


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## Thunderbear

Is that a re-lume or a new U1, cade? That's closer to my blueish Citizen lume than my Sinn.


----------



## cadeallaw

Thunderbear said:


> Is that a re-lume or a new U1, cade? That's closer to my blueish Citizen lume than my Sinn.


i'm guessing the blueish color is a result of some sort of pic filter on my phone... lume is definitely more green in person


----------



## Deanster

Thanks for sharing these, guys. I'm looking hard at an 857 UTC, but one of my fears is that the lume will come up far short of my Seiko SPORK, and the intense lumed numbers on the SPORK are a big part of what's pushing me towards the 857. 

Any thoughts on how it compares to Seiko lume?


----------



## tanatron

142 st


----------



## Lomaing 103 st




----------



## The_Judge

no more lumeshots? :-s


----------



## heebs

The_Judge said:


> no more lumeshots? :-s


Forgot I had this one. EZM-3 in the delivery room, a couple hours before the exciting arrival. I charged the lume for a few seconds with the flashlight on my iPhone.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I've had my U1-T for a few weeks now and I am happily surprised with the lume. I wasn't sure what to expect after reading some of the comments, but I am very satisfied with the lume. It lasts through the night. I can still read it when I get up in the morning. I'm not sure what the other users were complaining about. Naturally, it isn't as bright as my Luminox, but that has tritium tubes. I wouldn't expect the U1-T to be as bright. 
I would rate the lume as good. As long as I can read it when I get up in the morning, what more could I ask? 
Tom 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Sweet thread, Sinn owners. |>


----------



## JDCfour

Sinn 142 ST Space Chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerworrier

took this one before heading off to the gym for an idiotic kettle bell session. the watch is in partial shadow thanks to me between it and the porch light....


----------



## deerworrier

a better sized shot as I notice the above is very grainy....


----------



## DaveandStu

Never posted a LUME pic...my EZM10...holds great lume for a long period...I'm going to take one in UV ..standout..have a good one Dave


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## swatpup

104 st sa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

104









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear




----------



## The_Judge

EZM3F


----------



## MJM

Drives me nuts when folks diss the lume on any watch. It is not designed to glow all night and look just as bright 8 hours later. As long as your adjusted eyes can read it at all 8 hours later it did what it's suppose to do. If you want never-fading lume than got something with tritium tubes and not lume. I love the lume on all the Sinns I've owned.


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

I agree, I read about Sinn's "horrible" lume and wasn't sure what to expect. I am completely satisfied with the lume on my U1-T.
It doesn't compare to my Luminox, but I didn't expect it to. 
Tom 

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## naunau




----------



## ten13th




----------



## pizza_nightmare

Sinn 656. Charged the lume with the iPhone's flashlight - the black/blue light isn't affecting the glow.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74

Daytime lume. 


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74

Check out this Sinnful reflection, you can see me holding the flashlight in my right hand.


----------



## fergus

I do not understand watchmakers or maybe I am stuck on tritium. There is technology out there to provide easy to read lume that lasts all night rather than other lume such as the popular superluminova that is very bright prior to it crapping out, I have a couple of Ball watches with the tritium. I would love to buy a Sinn or perhaps a Glycine Airman, but I hate to layout a substantial amount of money to receive lume technology used on Mall kiosk watches. Am I the only one?


----------



## blowfish89

fergus said:


> I do not understand watchmakers or maybe I am stuck on tritium. There is technology out there to provide easy to read lume that lasts all night rather than other lume such as the popular superluminova that is very bright prior to it crapping out, I have a couple of Ball watches with the tritium. I would love to buy a Sinn or perhaps a Glycine Airman, but I hate to layout a substantial amount of money to receive lume technology used on Mall kiosk watches. Am I the only one?


 The initial intensity of a charged super luminova glow is much higher than tritium. For me, the initial few minutes to an hour is what matters lume-wise. And they also don't spoil the look of the hands and indices with fatty tubes.


----------



## JDCfour

fergus said:


> I do not understand watchmakers or maybe I am stuck on tritium. There is technology out there to provide easy to read lume that lasts all night rather than other lume such as the popular superluminova that is very bright prior to it crapping out, I have a couple of Ball watches with the tritium. I would love to buy a Sinn or perhaps a Glycine Airman, but I hate to layout a substantial amount of money to receive lume technology used on Mall kiosk watches. Am I the only one?


I'm exactly the opposite...I avoid Tritium Tubes. I'd love to have a Ball watch but refuse to buy one because of the tubes. I had a Luminox and the tubes glowed for about 8 years, which isn't long enough to satisfy me. I'm not aware of any mall kiosk watches that use superluminova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fergus

Understood on the mall comment, (I was venting). I agree with the life of the tritium. I haven't kept the same watch long enough to be an issue. I wake many times a night and like to check the time. Maybe I should get over myself and buy a clock for my nightstand and all would be settled aye?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Back on track, here's another Sinn lume shot


----------



## ChuckMiller

Which model is this?



Kisara said:


>


----------



## DaveandStu

U212SDR. Really nice lume..never glows like a torch unless you cook it...moves from light into dark well..


----------



## rockmastermike

The two lower left, EZM13 & 857utc respectively


----------



## thejames1

Had an older U1 that had lume like







(borrowed photo)
So had it relumed at Everest Watch Works








Group shot with some others for comparison.

Lights on









Lights off (photo taken immediately after turning the lights off)

























Tried to get one after an hour, but my camera couldn't get much of a shot. My observation after a hour was that U1 did hang with the tuna pretty well, while the Sinn 757 was pretty dim - much like the original U1 lume. Longer observations are probably needed. Overall, the reluming the U1 was cheaper than a new dial and hands, and I get BGW9 now!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Kisara

ChuckMiller said:


> Which model is this?


Sinn 656L

Sinn Uhren: Modell 656 L


----------



## 98z28

Just walked in from a sunny day in this shot, so it's freshly charged.


----------



## jayabharath

98z28 said:


> Just walked in from a sunny day in this shot, so it's freshly charged.


That's very bright. is that a C3 superluminova on that? (can't seem to find detail in the tech specs)


----------



## jayabharath

98z28 said:


>


That's very bright. is that a C3 superluminova on that?
(can't seem to find detail in the tech specs)


----------



## 98z28

I'm not sure what they use on this model. Sinn gets criticised for lume, but the 104 is great. It glows bright and lasts several hours. I can still read the time if I get woken up up at 2am. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161

I agree


----------



## Puckbw11

104's Lume is the best in the sinn lineup imho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig




----------



## Buramu

104 A

Edit: the lume on this watch is *really* bright. It's actually so bright that often during daylight the lume overpowers the normal appearance of the watch. I don't find the greenish ghostly glow particularly pretty, and - as useful as it is - I think I would have preferred this watch without any lume at all. (and instead have truly white numerals and details rather than the lumed green/cream coloured ones). But I'm probably a minority in Wisworld.


----------



## aleksandar0475

Sinn U1000 lume shot...I had no idea it is sooooo difficult to take a lume shot....


----------



## silvaticus

The Sinn 104 A has hands down the best lume of any watch I've ever owned... love the glow of it!


----------



## Ar.Parask

Fully charged lume on a Sinn 103 Klassik.
However, it does not last longer than an hour or two...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98z28




----------



## ormondgators

Military type II


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## speedbird_500




----------



## 41Mets

Half lume


----------



## NickShabazz

Here's my 104 St Sa I with well-charged lume, maybe a minute after a flashlight blast.


----------



## jester0723

speedbird_500 said:


>


That lume on the black hands looks great. I'm torn between picking up a Weiss on the second hand market vs the standard black and I wouldn't even consider it if they'd lumed the white parts of the dial instead. Nice watch!


----------



## thejames1

U1









Edit- the BGW9 isn't this deep of a blue, it is just my old camera on a night time settingmaking it look that way.
Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ahsan

41Mets said:


> Half lume


What model is this?


----------



## DaveandStu

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 7533562


Like the minute and pip lume colour change Brad..


----------



## DaveandStu

EZM10....have a good one guys


----------



## Armadillo

Some daytime glow....








and night


----------



## Drudge




----------



## auditd0rk

U2 EZM 5


----------



## born_sinner

WOW. This is really a killer photo!



mt_hangglider said:


> Just got my EZM 3 the other day and really like the lume!


----------



## born_sinner

They use two color of lume on this watch?


----------



## texastom

Another 656L


----------



## Camguy




----------



## timboogeyman

This thread is so refreshing. I've always heard that Sinn has crappy lume. Its been my biggest deterrent to buying one. Maybe this will change my mind...;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## pochitoski

Looking forward to buy a Sinn. Good threat


----------

